# Latest bowl



## larry C (Jan 18, 2020)

Here's the latest project that has kept me off the streets for the past 10 days or so. Seven species of wood and 1152 segments....

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 6


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 18, 2020)

Wow! That's eye candy for sure! What are the woods? BTW have you ever shown us the table it is sitting on?

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Useful 1


----------



## jasonb (Jan 18, 2020)

Double wow! That's impressive.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 18, 2020)

That's so beautiful!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TimR (Jan 18, 2020)

Beautiful! I’m guessing walnut, cherry, holly and....hmmm...maple?
Great design and very pleasing shape.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## djg (Jan 18, 2020)

Wow! That's beautiful! Segmented turning is another level up. Nice table too.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## larry C (Jan 18, 2020)

barry richardson said:


> Wow! That's eye candy for sure! What are the woods? BTW have you ever shown us the table it is sitting on?



Good morning, Barry! The woods are Wenge,Purpleheart,Walnut,Yellowheart, Sapele, Red Grandis, Maple, and including the base, Cherry, so there are actually 8 species. As for the 
table, I don't remember if I ever posted it or not, I made it about 20 years ago, from an idea I got from Fine Woodworking Magazine. the top is curly hard maple, the legs are ebony, and
the keys are also ebony......I've made and sold several tables made with similar design....

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## larry C (Jan 18, 2020)

TimR said:


> Beautiful! I’m guessing walnut, cherry, holly and....hmmm...maple?
> Great design and very pleasing shape.



Thank you sir, you got three out of four, (there's no holly) take a look at my reply to Barry, for the rest of the woods....


----------



## trc65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Great design and execution! Beautiful work.


----------



## T. Ben (Jan 18, 2020)

I just got my jaw off the floor,that is amazing!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Jan 18, 2020)

That’s a beauty! I love how the bottom ties in with the walls of the bowl... reminds me of a box joint.

Reactions: Thank You! 2


----------



## Maverick (Jan 18, 2020)

Very cool. I always admire the craftsmen that have the patience to glue up large segmented pieces. Thanks for sharing.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Jan 18, 2020)

Now that's one you've got to pay close attention to on the glue up! 

Very well done!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 18, 2020)

Painstaking work paid off -- gorgeous! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Karl_TN (Jan 18, 2020)

larry C said:


> ... As for the
> table, I don't remember if I ever posted it or not, I made it about 20 years ago, from an idea I got from Fine Woodworking Magazine. the top is curly hard maple, the legs are ebony, and
> the keys are also ebony......I've made and sold several tables made with similar design....



The bowl looks great, but so does that table. Got any pics of the ebony legs?


----------



## Gardnaaa (Jan 18, 2020)

Larry teach me! Teach me!


----------



## larry C (Jan 19, 2020)

Karl_TN said:


> The bowl looks great, but so does that table. Got any pics of the ebony legs?



Thanks, I don't have at this time, however, they are pretty simple, about 1 1/4" x 16", tapered from top down to about 3/4 at the bottom. The leg is secured to the top by a through mortise.


----------

